# Zoro vs. Hancock



## trance (Jul 24, 2013)

Location: Amazon Lily Arena

Intel: None

Distance: 30m

Mindset: Bloodlusted


----------



## jNdee~ (Jul 24, 2013)

Bad match-up. Zoro gets his swords petrified.


----------



## Silver (Jul 24, 2013)

Essentially, without the rust. 

No intel and bloodlusted only makes it worse for him.


----------



## Halcyon (Jul 24, 2013)

Zoro isn't on Luffy's level of asexualness. 

He's stone, gg.


----------



## John Sheppard (Jul 24, 2013)

Battousai said:


> Bad match-up. Zoro gets his swords petrified.





Silver said:


> Essentially, without the rust.
> 
> No intel and bloodlusted only makes it worse for him.



Implying a man a glimpse away from Luffy does not have haki good enough to block a DF power of someone from the same tier. Be serious guys.


----------



## Etherborn (Jul 24, 2013)

The "same tier" is the key here. Hancock has been using haki for over 10 years and it's pretty much a given that she's mastered all three types. She's basically in the same boat as Luffy except she's been at it for much longer. Add in her overpowered devil fruit and she's easily a high tier. Hancock wins.


----------



## MayuriKurotsuchisaNazi (Jul 24, 2013)

Hancock mid-diffs current Zoro, fodderizes pre-skip Zoro


----------



## Goomoonryong (Jul 24, 2013)

Don't really know for sure current Zoro has only gone up against enemies who he could one shot monet, hyouzou, PH dragon, etc,and Hancock hasn't really shown much of her true power either so it's hard too come to a decision but right now if I had to take a guess probably Hancock due to her powers being a bad match up for Zoro.

But one thing I'm certain of is that hancocks not taking out Zoro mid diff.


----------



## Rob (Jul 24, 2013)

Zoro is a low Top Tier, while Hancock is only a High-High Tier gueyz. 

Zoro Stomps.


----------



## tanman (Jul 24, 2013)

I would say Hancock is roughly current M3 level like Ivankov and Jinbe
Where she is exactly is anyone's guess. But it's kind of crazy to suggest that she mid-diffs.


----------



## MayuriKurotsuchisaNazi (Jul 24, 2013)

The only reason I think she mid diffs is because her mastery of haki combined with her devil fruit power can break Zoro's swords.


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Jul 24, 2013)

MayuriKurotsuchisaNazi said:


> The only reason I think she mid diffs is because her mastery of haki combined with her devil fruit power can break Zoro's swords.



This needs emphasis. Haki probably protects from this like Shambles but her's should be better than any Mid-high tier we've seen. That combined with CoO should make her too fast for him too. Benefit of the doubt states she is closer to Joker than the top SN.


----------



## tupadre97 (Jul 24, 2013)

Mero mero gg


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Jul 24, 2013)

I think Hancock is one of the three strongest Shichibukai, and is on similar standing as Doflamingo in power and fighting ability, so yeah she takes just above medium difficulty.


----------



## Extravlad (Jul 24, 2013)

Daishinkan.


----------



## Imagine (Jul 24, 2013)

Silver said:


> Essentially, without the rust.
> 
> No intel and bloodlusted only makes it worse for him.


That was such a wasted DF. A much better character could have used that.


----------



## Rob (Jul 24, 2013)

GUYZ! ZOLO IZ A LO-TOHP TEER!


----------



## tanman (Jul 24, 2013)

Imagine said:


> That was such a wasted DF. A much better character could have used that.



That doesn't come to mind when I think of wasted DFs. I mean, he used it for its best possible purpose: disarming his opponents. And that ability isn't that great unless you're facing a swordsman or cyborg.

I suppose, at extreme levels, you might be able rust away human skin. But that's like saying Hie Hie no me should be able to freeze everyone's blood.


----------



## trance (Jul 24, 2013)

tanman said:


> That doesn't come to mind when I think of wasted DFs. I mean, he used it for its best possible purpose: disarming his opponents. And that ability isn't that great unless you're facing a swordsman or cyborg.
> 
> I suppose, at extreme levels, you might be able rust away human skin. But that's like saying Hie Hie no me should be able to freeze everyone's blood.



Or saying Kid can manipulate the iron in someone's blood (sure Magneto can do it but he's >>>>>> Kid).


----------



## Imagine (Jul 24, 2013)

tanman said:


> That doesn't come to mind when I think of wasted DFs. I mean, he used it for its best possible purpose: disarming his opponents. And that ability isn't that great unless you're facing a swordsman or cyborg.
> 
> I suppose, at extreme levels, you might be able rust away human skin. But that's like saying Hie Hie no me should be able to freeze everyone's blood.


I meant the DF could have gone to a more relevant character.


----------



## Dellinger (Jul 24, 2013)

It was used to make Zoro look like fodder


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Jul 25, 2013)

Halcyon 5 said:


> Zoro isn't on Luffy's level of asexualness.
> 
> He's stone, gg.



What are you talking about? Zoro became 100% asexual after dedicating his life to his dream of becoming WSS. Zoro's not turning into stone 

Hancock will be seduced by Zoro.


----------



## Extravlad (Jul 25, 2013)

Replace Monet by Hancock


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Jul 25, 2013)

^
Hancock will fall in love with Zoro after shitting her pants


----------



## Halcyon (Jul 25, 2013)

Zorofangirl24 said:


> What are you talking about? Zoro became 100% asexual after dedicating his life to his dream of becoming WSS. Zoro's not turning into stone
> *
> Hancock will be seduced by Hancock*.


lol uwot m8?

Zoro has been shown to like women, Luffy hasn't. 

come @ me bro.


----------



## John Sheppard (Jul 25, 2013)

Suggesting he gets turned to stone when we have no idea how strong Hancock is... For all we know they are about equals. No one of them showed what they are fully capable of. Zoro hating is huge in the OL.


----------



## Zyrax D Buggy (Jul 25, 2013)

Zoro gets murdered
OP do you hate Zoro that much


----------



## NO (Jul 25, 2013)

Just gonna repost this.


Zoro mid-difficulty.


----------



## ShadowReaper (Jul 25, 2013)

He gets petrifieds.  Hancock is still above his league.


----------



## Etherborn (Jul 25, 2013)

It seems like the main argument in Zoro's favor is that Hancock is a female like Monet, and therefore Zoro wins. Am I off?


----------



## Imagine (Jul 25, 2013)

People trying to put Hancock on Monet's level. Smh.


----------



## rac585 (Jul 25, 2013)

zoro dodges love beams gg.


----------



## trance (Jul 25, 2013)

Azzrael said:


> Zoro hating is huge in the OL.



Considering he's massively overwanked, I'm not surprised.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jul 25, 2013)

hancock mid diffs, hancock is either 2nd or third strongest schichibukai by portrayal and hype. that puts her way above zoro considering the entire strawhat crew together would still have trouble with just doflamingo alone


----------



## Captain Altintop (Jul 25, 2013)

Hancock mid-high diff. She is still above current M3 level, but not that much. Not an easy fight, too.


----------



## trance (Jul 25, 2013)

eyeknockout said:


> hancock mid diffs, hancock is either 2nd or third strongest schichibukai by portrayal and hype. that puts her way above zoro considering *the entire strawhat crew together would still have trouble with just doflamingo alone*



Wtf? 

People still think that?


----------



## Language of Life (Jul 25, 2013)

I want to see Zoro cut through something similar to Vergo's hakified bamboo before i will believe he has the haki mastery to keep his swords and himself from getting petrified.

Even more so, i want to see more of Hancock in general because i will not give this to her on hype alone.

I say it is a *tie* until either character proves otherwise.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 25, 2013)

Hancock is hyped to be close to Doflamingo in power.

She takes this. Hancock should have higher CoA then Zoro considering he is a noob at it and she is not. In other-words his weapons get turned to stone, and then his head gets kicked off.

Zoro can't stop his swords from turning to stone if it gets hit by a serious attack from hancock, just like he can't stop his swords from getting cut up from a serious attack from Law. Unless you think Zoro has better CoA then Vergo.


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Jul 25, 2013)

Did I just read Handcock the 2nd strongest Shichiboukai???????????????


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 25, 2013)

^One guy said she is either the second strongest or third strongest. 

Its not impossible that Hancock>DD its not like she has gotten a lot of focus/feats, although i personally doubt it. 

Then add in the fact that we got a new warlord that i personally think is top tier. Hancock is 4 strongest in my mind right now, and as time goes on and she gets stronger she will probably be a top tier and possibly surpass DD.


----------



## trance (Jul 25, 2013)

2nd or 3rd strongest.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 25, 2013)

As we all know it goes.

-=Gap

Buggy
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-Croc
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
DD
-
Hancock
-
Law
-
Jinbei
-
-
-
-
-
Failhawk


----------



## trance (Jul 25, 2013)

Jinbe, Croc and Law aren't Warlords anymore. Also, where's Kuma?


----------



## Purple Tiger (Jul 25, 2013)

Zoro low-mid difficulty.

Hancock ends up falling in love with Zoro, like all the bitches do.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 25, 2013)

Trance said:


> Jinbe, Croc and Law aren't Warlords anymore. Also, where's Kuma?




I only listed the people i care about.


----------



## tupadre97 (Jul 25, 2013)

Azzrael said:


> Suggesting he gets turned to stone when *we have no idea how strong Hancock is...* For all we know they are about equals. No one of them showed what they are fully capable of. Zoro hating is huge in the OL.



She one shot a pacifista so she is as at least as strong as Luffy. Add her mastery of all forms of haki and petrification it should be easy for her to beat Zoro even if he doesn't fall for the mero mero beam.


jayjay32 said:


> Just gonna repost this.
> 
> 
> Zoro mid-difficulty.



Why?


----------



## Halcyon (Jul 25, 2013)

tupadre97 said:


> *She one shot a pacifista so she is as at least as strong as Luffy.* Add her mastery of all forms of haki and petrification it should be easy for her to beat Zoro even if he doesn't fall for the mero mero beam.


To be fair, both Zoro and Sanji also one-shotted a Pacifista, unless you believe that their combined attack is what put it down and not their individual ones.


----------



## Extravlad (Jul 25, 2013)

Even Franky oneshot a pacifista in film Z.


----------



## John Sheppard (Jul 26, 2013)

Everyone and their mothers oneshots pacifistas if they are worth their salt. *If *Luffy takes alone on DD and Hancock is weaker than DD, Zoro clearly has a chance to beat her, you know... being only slightly weaker than Luffy.


----------



## MakeEmum (Jul 26, 2013)

Hancock wins of course, Zoro beating her will make her around Vergo level, one Doflamingo's lackeys.


----------



## tupadre97 (Jul 27, 2013)

Halcyon 5 said:


> *To be fair, both Zoro and Sanji also one-shotted a Pacifista,* unless you believe that their combined attack is what put it down and not their individual ones.



...ok so how does that disprove she's at least strong as Luffy?


----------



## tupadre97 (Jul 27, 2013)

Azzrael said:


> Everyone and their mothers oneshots pacifistas if they are worth their salt. *If *Luffy takes alone on DD and Hancock is weaker than DD, Zoro clearly has a chance to beat her, you know... being only slightly weaker than Luffy.



...no one lower than a mid high tier has one shot a pacifista (besides franky in a filler movie with his strongest town level move, barring the general cannon of course)


----------



## Halcyon (Jul 28, 2013)

tupadre97 said:


> ...ok so how does that disprove she's at least strong as Luffy?





tupadre97 said:


> She one shot a pacifista, *so she is as at least as strong as Luffy.*



How does one shotting a pacifista imply she's at least as strong as Luffy if people weaker than Luffy can do the same thing? That was my point.


----------



## Soca (Jul 28, 2013)

She was doing it before it was cool 2 years ago


----------



## tupadre97 (Jul 28, 2013)

Halcyon 5 said:


> How does one shotting a pacifista imply she's at least as strong as Luffy* if people weaker than Luffy can do the same thing*? That was my point.



Who one shot a pacifista who is weaker than Luffy?


----------



## Kirito (Jul 28, 2013)

man what's this shit about zolo not being attracted to women?

fuck then what was zolo blushing from a preteen's breasts?

for shame zolotards


----------



## Halcyon (Jul 28, 2013)

tupadre97 said:


> Who one shot a pacifista who is weaker than Luffy?



...Sanji and Zoro both did. So that means at the very least, she's as strong as Sanji, right?


----------



## NO (Jul 28, 2013)

tupadre97 said:


> ...ok so how does that disprove she's at least strong as Luffy?



But she's _not_. Hancock one-shot the pacifista because it wasn't attacking her - it had her listed as a "friendly". She caught the robot off-guard. Give Coby her fruit and the same circumstances and he would be able to one-shot the pacifista too. It's not an insane ability to be able to turn something into stone and then smash it. PS Luffy does it with punches at a quarter power. PS Zoro cut steel, that is insane. Breaking stone? _Really_?

Hancock would simply not be able to stop a full-powered maximum-speed slash from Zoro. He is a swordsman, one of the top in the world, who can also use haki. Hancock has not shown speed that is able to match or beat Zoro's. We've seen how fast Zoro split Monet in a practically symmetrical and swift motion - that is speed, my friend.

Do I think Hancock would be one-shot? Not at all. But she sure as hell isn't landing a single Mero Mero on Zoro. And Zoro isn't bypassing her armament so easily either. It's mid-diff for Zoro. Sengoku's comment about Hancock is just about as silly as his exclamation about executing Luffy with his max-strength punch - and less silly than the fact that Hancock will never get into a serious battle with any character in this series.

Bottom line, we're fighting with feats, not unproven-never-proven hype. Zoro wins.


----------



## Coruscation (Jul 28, 2013)

> ...Sanji and Zoro both did. So that means at the very least, she's as strong as Sanji, right?



What, you haven't heard? Sanji isn't weaker than Luffy. The M3 are all so close to equal they should simply be called equal. Tupadre brings the truth.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 28, 2013)

Zoro gets fucked.

And not even the good kind n


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Jul 31, 2013)

Hancock with high to extreme diff.


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Jul 31, 2013)

Kirito said:


> man what's this shit about zolo not being attracted to women?
> 
> fuck then what was zolo blushing from a preteen's breasts?
> 
> for shame zolotards



That was the old Zoro who had not yet abandoned sexuality to pursue WSS with 100% dedication and no distractions
Now Zoro is aware of those troublesome feelings
Was Zoro blushing in his interactions with Tashigi?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 31, 2013)

Zoro isn't beating Hancock by himself 

It has absolutely nothing to do with whether he's attracted to her or not.


----------



## MakeEmum (Aug 1, 2013)

Wasn't it not too long ago the consensus was pretty much that 2 M3 level fighters together can at best pull a mid-difficulty win against Hancock?


----------



## The Undying (Aug 1, 2013)

If Zoro takes this at all, and the chances are relatively slim, he's getting pushed to his absolute limits.

Otherwise, the hand crushes the cock.


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Aug 1, 2013)

MakeEmum said:


> Wasn't it not too long ago the consensus was pretty much that 2 M3 level fighters together can at best pull a mid-difficulty win against Hancock?



No....no it was not.

1 M3 level fighter would give her high-stalemate fight. Perhaps even win. 


2 Would destroy her.


----------



## Lycka (Aug 1, 2013)

Zoro wins he's far too disciplined.


----------



## hokageyonkou (Aug 4, 2013)

zoro slices and dices.


----------

